# Sourdough Trio!



## walle (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll start off by saying - I think this is probably illegal in 39 states..
I did an internet search on Bassman.... and found out that his previous address was AREA 51!

Here's my sponge


Dough


Raised Dough after just an hour  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







That's what I'm saying!

Despite my first experience to do just two things with the dough, this bad boy was so obnoxious, I went ahead and did three again.
Rolls, Round, Cinnamon Bread











Kinda jacked up the round trying to slash it to make it purdy... next time it's going into the oven straight away.

Thanks for checking out my TRIO!
Tracey


----------



## bassman (Mar 12, 2010)

We don't have an icon for "oops"!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just slightly got away from you, didn't it?  Looks great though.  I'd like to see that cinnamon bread sliced.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 12, 2010)

wow that looks good


----------



## walle (Mar 12, 2010)

Well here ya go!


And YES, this one did get away from me... but just for a little while.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Damn good starter, my friend.
Tracey


----------



## caveman (Mar 12, 2010)

Nicely done.  I love the smell of bread in the morning.  Hey, that should go in my sig!


----------



## bassman (Mar 12, 2010)

Cinnamon toast!  Breakfast of champions.


----------



## badfrog (Mar 12, 2010)

I love sourdough...and I make bread every once in a while but I have never made sourdough.  Any good threads for the process to get started?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 12, 2010)

We love the sourdough and Mrs Scar makes it all the time - that is great looking bread - Nice work


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a great link to get you "started".
http://www.io.com/~sjohn/sour.htm


----------



## walle (Mar 13, 2010)

BF - My suggestion would be to search some of Bassman's posts.  He is (one of) the sourdough MASTER!

Thanks, Scar!  I'll have to look up some of your posts for some pointers.
Tracey


----------

